# Barista touch model



## Cloud (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi I just first started mu barista touch I have notice something bit odd on the reviews guys put their cups on the top of the machine to warm up my machine ask me to place it on the tray and then fills it with hot water also there are only four pre programmed coffees-espresso,latte,cappuccino,flat white and long black. On other websites pictures or demonstrations videos I could see americano and hot chocolate. Is my model number older one I couldn't find any answer on the google. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

The top next to the bean hopper gets warm so will warm anything that you put up there but it will take some time. Personally, I never bother warming a cup..

Out of the box it only has a couple of pre-programmed settings, you can click to add your own bespoke drinks; suggest reading the manual might help ;-)


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It takes a long time for the top to warm up and essentially compared with conventional metal machines it never gets as hot as those do.

The spot that will get hottest is more or less directly over the grouphead.

When I first started using my straight BE I found the drinks cold largely down to using thick china etc mugs or cups. I switched to some thinner walled borosilicate ones instead. Also tried one of the many dual walled glass mugs. Ok but the inner wall is very fragile and it didn't take long to break. Maybe they fair better in a dishwasher.

These days most of a drink I make goes down after it's cooled - tastes become far more apparent.

Other than straight espresso drinks milk and water based drinks final temperature other than what the "mug etc" takes away is largely determined by what is added to the shot. So milk 60 to 70C, water circa 80C or more. A little different to a mug of tea filled from a kettle that is still boiling or a mug of instant that should be filled with cooler water anyway.

Probably temperature of a shot by the time it reaches the mug is around 80C. That may mean that the portafilter has to be heated to that to get it. Sage's small machines have a teflon insert that helps stop that from taking heat away.







I found it best to heat that as well but just to get several shots pulled one after another all to taste the same. Different problem - portafilter taking heat away from the brew water going through the grounds.

John

-


----------

